# E3 Spark Plugs



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw them while I was out the other day any thoughts on these plugs?
E3 Advanced DiamondFire Technology | Top Performance Spark Plugs
Any real benefits to using them or just a gimmick and stick with regular spark plugs. Or can it possible do any damage in the long run to the motor using them?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*E3 plugs*

I don't know about in small engines, but I have seen several negative threads about using them in Ford 5.4 liter engines. Unless you have some reason to switch brands, if the oem plugs work for you then why mess with a good thing?

My 2 cents.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

samhane said:


> I saw them while I was out the other day any thoughts on these plugs?
> E3 Advanced DiamondFire Technology | Top Performance Spark Plugs
> Any real benefits to using them or just a gimmick and stick with regular spark plugs. Or can it possible do any damage in the long run to the motor using them?


Just personal opinion, but I think you hit it with "gimmick".
Lots of information on their website that really doesn't tell you a lot.
The frequent misspelling isn't something that adds to the credibility.

Hi-jack: Did you get any snow to try your new machine?


----------



## twofishy4u (Dec 6, 2011)

I have had them in used equipment I have bought and sold they are terrible don't waste your money!!!


----------



## samhane (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys that's what I thought but wanted to check before I wasted money. Guess I was just curious more than anything.

@ Charles no haven't gotten a chance to try it out yet. Supposed to get some snow today/tonight but only like 1 inch total or so they say unless something happens with the "storm". So I wait


----------

